# Opinions on Vangelis - Cremello Stallion



## Rainbowrider (13 January 2008)

I would be interested in your opinions on this stallion?  Has anyone seen him or his foals in the flesh?

Anyone that knows about colour, would he produce a palomino out of a grey mare, who was born chesnut, and took 8 years to turn grey?  

He is at www.colourthyme-stud.com


----------



## Fahrenheit (13 January 2008)

Ashbank is the one to ask about colour genetics but I believe you would have a 50% chance of getting a palomino and 50% chance of getting a grey (probably born palomino and turns grey).


----------



## machannah (13 January 2008)

If you take a look on the site he has the AA gene, so according to what they have said you are either going to get a palomino or buckskin


----------



## Rainbowrider (13 January 2008)

I saw that, but I wasn't sure if it meant from any colour of mare?  Maybe I didn't read it properly..


----------



## MillionDollar (13 January 2008)

I'd not heard of him before, but he is nice!!!! Looks nice and uphill. Much nicer than Slotshus Tosca I have to say, but not as nice as Milky Way.


----------



## MillionDollar (13 January 2008)

You've got a 50% chance of a grey and 50% of a palomino.


----------



## ashbank (14 January 2008)

Yes, as others have said the foal will be guaranteed to be born Palomino, but then you have a chance of the foal going grey - either 50% or 100%, depending on whether your mare is heterozygous or homozygous for the greying gene.

They greying will be down to your mare and not the stallion though, so the chances of her producing a grey foal will be the same no matter what colour stallion you choose and what colour the foal is born.

If she only had one grey parent, then you've got a 50% "risk" of the foal turning grey, but if both of her parents were grey then there is a chance she is homozygous for grey, and if this is the case, then all of her foals will eventually go grey.


----------



## ashbank (14 January 2008)

As for this particular stallion - Apart from the colour genetics, I know nothing about him.  He has been graded with the ECHA (European Coloured Horse Association - formerly the "Irish Cob Society" in Germany), and has been DNA tested to be AA (so will not give you a smokey black foal from a bay or black mare).

I've not heard of any of his ancestors, and don't know about his own performance record, but think that his owner is planning to get him performance tested.

HTH.


----------



## Rainbowrider (14 January 2008)

Thanks Ashbank, that's very interesting, it would be lovely to have a palomino foal, although I'd rather have a great horse than a great colour if you see what I mean.  I am trying to look at Vangelis and imagine he is bay and see if I still like him - which I think I do..just have never heard of him before.


----------



## Amymay (14 January 2008)

Personally I prefer Icon.

And a forum member on here has the most wonderful Palamino Stallion - but his blooming name has clean gone out of my head......


----------



## Rainbowrider (14 January 2008)

Never heard of Icon - I'll check him out, thanks Amymay.


----------



## Bananaman (14 January 2008)

Treliver Decanter?     Lovely horse.


----------



## Amymay (14 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Treliver Decanter?     Lovely horse. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been going mad trying to remember his name.

Exquisite............................


----------



## Rainbowrider (14 January 2008)

I have just been looking at him!! He is lovely.  Also, he is just down the road from me as I am 10 mins from Addington too! Who is the HHoer that owns him?  I'd love to go and see him.


----------



## iconique (14 January 2008)

He is lovely, we are thinking about next year now and will be interested to see his performance, I would love another Palomino to add to the 4 we have already (OH would kill me for that comment!)
We did Icon on both our mares last year and have both a filly and colt foal (but Chestnut).  Having been up close to Icon, I love his temerament and he is so easy to handle - credit to Suzanne Keevil his owner.
I love Icon and where the filly has followed him exactly, the colt has great resemblence in structure to Idolo (Icon's sire).
Piccy of Icon and our 2 foals at http://www.tackshop-online.com/News.htm
Treliver Decanter is an idea and has the Donnerhall line which is so proven.


----------



## Amymay (14 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have just been looking at him!! He is lovely.  Also, he is just down the road from me as I am 10 mins from Addington too! Who is the HHoer that owns him?  I'd love to go and see him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

PM Bananaman - they might know, as my brain is definately not firing on all cylinders today.


----------



## Gingernags (14 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have just been looking at him!! He is lovely.  Also, he is just down the road from me as I am 10 mins from Addington too! Who is the HHoer that owns him?  I'd love to go and see him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

A couple on here have youngsters by him too, I've got the DVD of him - (Decanter) and he is gorgeous and moves beautifully.  Had I been closer, I'd have really seriously considered him for my mare.


----------



## MissIndependance (14 January 2008)

I have a Decanter baby due out of my Polish Wb this year and have also seen Vangelis in the flesh and he is very impressive. Unfortunately my little buckskin mare didn't play ball last year so isn't in foal to him but I do have a free return to decide who to use it on!


----------



## Rainbowrider (14 January 2008)

Thanks Rollestone.  Who is in your avator?  Do you have any pics of your Decanter baby?  Did you get a Palomino?


----------



## Bananaman (14 January 2008)

I think it's delphipuppy, of the top of my head.


----------



## Amymay (14 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I think it's delphipuppy, of the top of my head. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And the prize for today for best memory goes to - Bananaman  
	
	
		
		
	


	






Delphipuppy - Treliver Stud


----------



## volatis (14 January 2008)

Rollestone's Decanter foal is due this year.

I saw Decanter two years ago at the Addington stallion show and have to say I was very impressed with him. Lovely stamp and his sire is seriously popular in Germany.


----------



## MissIndependance (14 January 2008)

Rainbow Rider as Sacha says my Decanter baby is still cooking inside Lola so I don't know what colour s/he is yet! Due in APril so not too long to wait!

My avatar pic is of my boy Ghost - he's a few spot Knabbie who will be covering his first mares this year - can't wait to see what he produces from my Trakehner mares!


----------



## Bananaman (15 January 2008)

Chokes on coffee!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  At least I'm good at something!!!


----------



## Amymay (15 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Chokes on coffee!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  At least I'm good at something!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## CheekyCob (12 October 2008)

Does anyone know if the Cremello stallion Vangelis is standing at stud?  I saw from the Colourthyme website that he has been sold but cannot find if he is still offered at stud elsewhere


----------



## flyingcolors (13 October 2008)

He has been sold to Ireland


----------



## Hanovarian Mare (15 October 2008)

I would be interested in the scores that Vangelis got in his grading, does anyone know?


----------



## Hanovarian Mare (15 October 2008)

Does anyone know what marks Vangelis got when he was graded? There is only his picture on his website?

And Rollestone, your Decanter baby looks lovely!


----------



## CheekyCob (17 October 2008)

Will he be at stud in Ireland and, if so, who to contact?


----------



## BORODIN (4 February 2009)

do you still want to know about vangelis as it was my freind who purchased him )


----------



## cruiseline (1 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
do you still want to know about vangelis as it was my freind who purchased him ) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I do  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 PM me if you want


----------

